# 3d models fuer java



## Scor (12. Mrz 2007)

hallo!
ich bin anfaenger im bereich java 3d programmierung und wollte daher fragen, ob es ein opensource/freeware programm gibt, mit dem man 3d models erstellen kann, um sie spaeter in java zu integrieren.
danke schonmal,
gruss,
scor


----------



## HaBaLeS (12. Mrz 2007)

http://www.blender.org/ (Modeln)

 und

http://www.3dchat.org/dev.php#info (Laden in Java3d)


----------



## Scor (12. Mrz 2007)

hallo!
danke fuer die antwort.
hab mir die screenshots des programms mal angesehen.
schaut echt beeindruckend aus.
habe ausserdem mal was mit jogl rumgespielt und das tutorial ausprobiert(www.jogl.info)
habe dann java3d installiert und das erste tutorial hier im forum ausprobiert(drehender wuerfel)
hat gut geklappt.
aber wie wuerdet ihr mir denn jetzt empfehlen zu arbeiten?
mit jogl oder java3d? wo ist der unterschied?
danke im vorraus!
scor


----------



## HaBaLeS (13. Mrz 2007)

Such mal Im Forum dazu, ich denke das wurde schon mehrfach diskutiert. Das ist eine Glaubensfrage genauso wie OpenGL vs. DirectX. Bei Jogl hast du den Vorteil, das das von Sun betreut wird und ein JSR ist. Dafür ist es aber auche eine Lolevel API, die sich NUR ums zeichen kümmert. Java3D ist ein bisschen highleveliger, da dort auch schon ein bisschen SceneManagement vorhanden ist.


----------



## Scor (13. Mrz 2007)

jau danke erstmal!
hab auch ein wenig im forum gestoebert und auf anderen websiten ueber java 3d und co. gelesen.
in meiner manie bin ich dann auf das schluesselwort jME gestossen. jMonkeyEngine...
kann mir vielleicht jemand darueber etwas sagen? kann man das fuer die programmierung eines applets empfehlen?
ich habe zwar vor ein komplexes spiel mittels eines applets/evtl. auch webstart zu verwirklichen, jedoch soll keine so grosse wert auf die grafik gelegt werden(keine komplexen models, etc...)
trotzdem soll das ganze performant und recht einfach zu programmieren sein.
danke fuer eure anregungen,
scor


----------

